# Gmod binds



## Owldude (Apr 25, 2011)

When i was playing the steam version of garrysmod i got stuck in crouch so i accidentally used the command unbindall....i was wondering if there was a way to undo that or fix the problem

Can anyone help


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Owldude and welcome to TSF,

In then menu go to option>controls and press the button "Default". This will reset all binds.


----------

